# Was ist eine Index.html /Index jsp Seite?



## VansRed (29. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab die schöne Aufgabe eine benutzerauthentifizierung zu machen.

in der literatur find ich auch immer etwas über diese Index.jsf index.html Seite ? Was ist das wo kommt die rein ?

bei der festlegung der startseite habe ich folgendes gefunden:

<welcome-file-list>
<welcome-file>index.html</welcome-file>
<welcome-file>index.htm</welcome-file>
<welcome-file>index.jsp</welcome-file>
<welcome-file>default.html</welcome-file>
<welcome-file>default.htm</welcome-file>
<welcome-file>default.jsp</welcome-file>
<welcome-file>Hauptseite.xhtml</welcome-file>
</welcome-file-list>

Was ist das? bzw. ich weiss nicht was in diese index. seite oder hauptseite reinkommt und hab auch noch nichts gefunden? 

Hat jeamnd ein beispiel  für jsf /xhtml ?

daaanke


----------



## ikosaeder (30. November 2012)

Schau mal hier, http://de.selfhtml.org/ da werden die Grundlagen sehr ausführlich und gut erklärt.


----------

